# Ski Jig



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I keep seeing posts about a router ski jig. I have searched and find many posts about this jig. Could someone point me to the latest and greatest instructions on making one of these? Seems it could be very handy.

thanks


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Doug, check this url. It shows a ski mounted router. Maybe you can figure out how to make them from the picture.

http://www.routerforums.com/49052-post1.html


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Doug, I recently built some skis and searched several posts about them. Heres a link to Bj's with lots of imperial measurements.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5312-harrysin-2.html

You should also download Toms pdf. It's got lots of great info from the inventer of the skis.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/1741-introduction-use-template-guides.html


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. I should be able to figure it out from this information.


----------

